
An extensive guide to optimizing a Linux laptop for battery life and performance - amanusk
https://medium.com/@amanusk/an-extensive-guide-to-optimizing-a-linux-laptop-for-battery-life-and-performance-27a7d853856c
======
uwuwuwu
I feel like in Linux distributions, there's some default, and when questioning
this default, the answer is "well your use-case is different".

After like 15 years with Linux, my personal conclusion is that the default
very often makes no sense for any use case.

Would it make sense to split configuration from the software package itself
and provide profile packages with sane defaults for servers, desktop and
laptops?

~~~
amanusk
This does make a lot of sense. A simple toggle during installation can make it
much simpler for users. All the tools are available, but setting it up and
configuring to a specific use case usually requires jumping through some
hoops.

------
awiesenhofer
Solid article, never heared of throttled before, must try it. Just wish there
were some before/after comparisons of temperatures, battery runtime etc.

~~~
amanusk
Could be a good follow up on that.

